# Kobe's first picture thread



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Found out his shelter name is Kobe. If I keep him I may or may not change it but who knows. It's growing on me though.

How else to open this thread but with a bang! Porn-tastic shots!









Look at the tail on that boy! Whoa!


















Snooooooore


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

He-he I love the next two shots...



















These are nice too...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

He sat here for about a hour....









Some hot guy on guy action..










Ollie feeling a bit left out...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, you KNOW he's part of the Bark family now


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love that name. But then, I'm biased


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Aw, you KNOW he's part of the Bark family now


That's a lie That's a lie that's a lie that's a lie that's a lie!!!

GRR!!!

LOL.

Well, let's not get ahead of ourselves. I'll decide in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

RBark said:


> That's a lie That's a lie that's a lie that's a lie that's a lie!!!
> 
> GRR!!!
> 
> ...


Of course, of course  Besides, he hasn't even been hiking yet...

He really is a stunning boy though. I'm glad he and Ollie are hitting it off nicely.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Of course, of course  Besides, he hasn't even been hiking yet...
> 
> He really is a stunning boy though. I'm glad he and Ollie are hitting it off nicely.







I adore those ears. Ollie's is never that, uh, interactive.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I love him. I want him.. He is so fluffy and white, like a marshmallow!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

He is so lovely! He and Ollie look good together, too.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i would say he is definately a keeper!!!! i love all white dogs. good luck!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Very handsome -- definitely deserved his own thread 

Question: do the pink noses get sunburned? Just curious...I know for horses you have to put some kind of sun protection on a pink nose at the beginning of the summer, but that's a different kind of skin so I didn't know if that carried over to dogs.

Are you taking them hiking this coming week/weekend? The real test with be juggling TWO long lines/extendables (whatever you use these days) plus a camera


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Couplers? LOL

Well, we'll see. 

Sick today 

Oh and no idea on the nose. I'll be sure to ask though.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

SO in two weeks you'll decide whether you'd keep him or not? Ugh, Ollie looks like HE wants to keep Kobe around. Be a little sensitive to the poor guy's emotions RBARK.  Dont you just love how Ollie seemed to become a changed man?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mudra said:


> SO in two weeks you'll decide whether you'd keep him or not? Ugh, Ollie looks like HE wants to keep Kobe around. Be a little sensitive to the poor guy's emotions RBARK.  Dont you just love how Ollie seemed to become a changed man?


His feelings of course are considered in the final decision


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

One quick question though, HOW ARE YOU GUNNA KEEP UP WITH TWO OVERLY HIGH ENERY DOGS??? =P When at work, are they gunna be both crated? Or be left in your outside dog run? =) (did I remember it right? that you built Ollie a dog run or was it someone else who said that? LOL!)


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Kobe is such a looker! What a handsome fellow! I like the name, and I like the dog...he's definitely staying, you just haven't admitted it yet.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mudra said:


> One quick question though, HOW ARE YOU GUNNA KEEP UP WITH TWO OVERLY HIGH ENERY DOGS??? =P When at work, are they gunna be both crated? Or be left in your outside dog run? =) (did I remember it right? that you built Ollie a dog run or was it someone else who said that? LOL!)


Easy to keep up lol. They both need the same run in the morning and the same walks and run in the evening 

Right now one will be crated while the other is in kennel. I'm pretty sure kobe will be happier in the outdoor kennel so I'd likely do that if I adopt him.

FOZ


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a great looking boy.. His eyes seem to roll back in his head when you gave him the treat in the video. He knows he loves his new place.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Does he fall asleep standing? Couple of those shots look just like Sioux. The Malamutes would force themselves awake for the first couple of weeks. Funny stuff, by 5:00 pm they were groggy, stumbly, and would just collapse, then try standing and you could see them drifting off and fighting it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

He is lovely,hope you get to keep him.

I did feel sorry for Ollie in the "feeling left out" pic though.LOL.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

He is so beautiful!!! I want so see more of him!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

He is beautiful!!! My uncle use to have a couple white GSD's and they were so hyper and playful they would play fetch all day if you let them!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


> Some hot guy on guy action..



Kobe looks like he's fitting in very well so far. He already looks so relaxed. Great pictures.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

awww he is so awesome looking =0) he looks like a king sitting so pretty =0) great pics...hopefully you will decide to keep him hehe ;p


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice- so glad it's going well so far!! They both look SO happy!! Have you introduced kitty yet?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Based on the video, he looks like a very touchy boy (as in, he likes to be in contact with you). Between the two of them, there is a nice balance between wanting attention and being ok on one's own. Are you enjoying the two different personalities together?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Based on the video, he looks like a very touchy boy (as in, he likes to be in contact with you). Between the two of them, there is a nice balance between wanting attention and being ok on one's own. Are you enjoying the two different personalities together?


Yeah, the first day and half he didn't really get close to me, his first night he slept far away from me as possible. But sometime yesterday afternoon I noticed an almost sudden - or at least it was so gradual i didn't notice until I suddenly did, that he was starting to "cling" to me more. 

Now, he will come to me for petting. Last night he slept right next to my futon. So I think he's going to want a lot more attention (at least, relative to Ollie). I am enjoying it. I do not like how many dogs are in your face, always wanting to have affection, etc.. but Ollie is completely independent. Mostly tolerates my petting. Which was kind of disappointing, but of course, Ollie has many other traits Kobe doesn't that I like better.

So it's nice having the two personalities. It feels more.. for lack of better word, "well-rounded" now. I can show affection to Kobe without Ollie getting jealous, and Ollie will probably appreciate being left alone more.

So I am enjoying that a lot right now. I don't think he's completely warmed up to me, but he's starting to take notice when I speak (when other people speak, he doesn't even look up. When I picked him up, he was totally oblivious to me speaking - except for the person who took care of him at the rescue before I fostered him.

He totally ignores my brother and his friend. I think he hasn't fully warmed up to me yet. So let's see how it goes!



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Very nice- so glad it's going well so far!! They both look SO happy!! Have you introduced kitty yet?


Yeah, it went OK. I wouldn't trust him, but I think it's trainable.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

R, he's so gorgeous. He and Ollie compliment each other very nicely. I love the picture of him sitting in the sun with his eyes closed... too cute.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> R, he's so gorgeous. He and Ollie compliment each other very nicely. I love the picture of him sitting in the sun with his eyes closed... too cute.


Yeah, that was a nice photo opportunity.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Awwwww...if you can't keep him...send him to me!!!!!! Pleeeeeeezzzzzzzzz???? He's adorable!!!! Does he have blue eyes? Couldn't tell, cause he never had them open in the pictures enough...hahaha!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Awwwww...if you can't keep him...send him to me!!!!!! Pleeeeeeezzzzzzzzz???? He's adorable!!!! Does he have blue eyes? Couldn't tell, cause he never had them open in the pictures enough...hahaha!


He has squinty eyes, he looks like he's squinting at you (like how when people are trying to read something closely.

Here's his yes.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

RBark said:


> He has squinty eyes, he looks like he's squinting at you (like how when people are trying to read something closely.
> 
> Here's his yes.


Oh his eyes are GORGEOUS!!! I luff him!!! You better make sure your security system is working cause I'm comin to steal him!!!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

RBark said:


>


"Ahhh, the sun, my eyes!!!"



RBark said:


> Easy to keep up lol. They both need the same run in the morning and the same walks and run in the evening
> 
> Right now one will be crated while the other is in kennel. I'm pretty sure kobe will be happier in the outdoor kennel so I'd likely do that when I adopt him tomorrow.
> 
> FOZ


Your adopting him tomorrow? Thats great!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> "Ahhh, the sun, my eyes!!!"


Believe it or not, his eyes are actually open in that picture. LOL. Well that's a bit extreme, but he does squint like that a lot.

Basking in the sun..





They both like to follow me around now and sleep right next to me. Like both of them are sleeping under my desk chair right now... lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Some of those pictures look like it would be barely more then a bounce and they would be over the fence. They must like it living with you since they both seem very content. They really do complement each other. I don't know how you manage careful movements in your hammock. Every time I move in mine I fly out onto my face in the grass. Once I think I flipped 2 times around and landed on my little girl that was laying under the hammock. She has since passed on and it was not my landing on her that did it. I love my hammock, but yikes, I always appear as though I have been drinking when trying to maneuver in it. LOL
I love those eyes. It looks like there is a whole undiscovered world in there.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, R. He looks like a whole different dog since he's had a good brushing! It's neat that both of them have the right eye brown (well, half of Kobe's anyway). Can it be either/or with dogs with two colored eyes? (I mean, right eye vs. left eye brown or blue)

I can't believe his previous owners gave him up - do you know his story about why he was up for adoption? Sorry if you mentioned it before and I missed it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> Some of those pictures look like it would be barely more then a bounce and they would be over the fence. They must like it living with you since they both seem very content. They really do complement each other. I don't know how you manage careful movements in your hammock. Every time I move in mine I fly out onto my face in the grass. Once I think I flipped 2 times around and landed on my little girl that was laying under the hammock. She has since passed on and it was not my landing on her that did it. I love my hammock, but yikes, I always appear as though I have been drinking when trying to maneuver in it. LOL
> I love those eyes. It looks like there is a whole undiscovered world in there.


I like to think they are content here, but let's be fair! Kobe can barely clear 2 feet, and Ollie even less. Sibs are not much of jumpers, surprisingly. But climb? Sure, they can definitely climb. Dig? Oh yeah.

But Ollie hasn't attempted escape since Kobe came. 

And I did fall on Ollie though LOL. At the end while I was trying to bug him 



MyCharlie said:


> Absolutely beautiful, R. He looks like a whole different dog since he's had a good brushing! It's neat that both of them have the right eye brown (well, half of Kobe's anyway). Can it be either/or with dogs with two colored eyes? (I mean, right eye vs. left eye brown or blue)
> 
> I can't believe his previous owners gave him up - do you know his story about why he was up for adoption? Sorry if you mentioned it before and I missed it.


Yeah it can be either eye.

Apparently owners moved out to a different country. I'm inclined to believe them as they left their email with rescue and requested picture updates and wanted to ask anyone who adopted them if they could visit if they come back to the US at any point. Apparently the family that had him was all crying and came together to say goodbye. He's such a gentle dog that I have a hard time believing he was abandoned.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww, that's good. It would make me feel better knowing what a good background he has (with a family who obviously loved him). And I bet they will feel great knowing what a wonderful new family HE has... I mean, that is, if you happen to decide you MAY want to keep him....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Awww, that's good. It would make me feel better knowing what a good background he has (with a family who obviously loved him). And I bet they will feel great knowing what a wonderful new family HE has... I mean, that is, if you happen to decide you MAY want to keep him....


Right now I can say with confidence I am happy with him. It all now depends on how well the two get along together. It will likely take about 2 weeks for all the boundaries to be set, and for them to find their places with each other. I will decide at that time if Kobe will be happier elsewhere or here. If Ollie and Kobe end up finding out they don't really like each other's company too much, then as much as it would pain me, I would prefer Kobe to live in a place where he can live happy as he can be, rather than be constrained by Ollie here.


----------

